# Jack Tak Fok Ling



## Xue Sheng (Aug 26, 2020)

*Jack T.F. Ling*
August 10, 1946 ~ July 9, 2020 

Wing Chun Background


----------



## Buka (Aug 26, 2020)

R.I.P


----------



## Brian King (Aug 26, 2020)

RIP Prayers lifted


----------



## granfire (Sep 16, 2020)

.


----------



## dvcochran (Sep 17, 2020)

R.I.P.


----------

